# AMD64 oder DualProzzessor ?

## Pengo73

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine allgemeine Frage.

Was ist (zur Zeit) die bessere Wahl, was Performance, Stabilität und Kompatibilität angeht. 

Ein AMD64 System oder ein Dualprozz (z.B. 2x P4)

Die Einsatzgebiete sind: Games (NWN, Doom...), OOffice, Samba, rippen (transcode)...also normaler HomeUserkram.

Danke für Eure Meinungen

----------

## øxygen

Also ein AMD64 ist wohl noch etwas wackelig, besonders wenn es um Treiber geht. Bringt aber für Sachen wie Games mehr Performance, denn da bringt ein Dual System 0,nichts. Aber auch hier weniger wegen dem 64, als wegen der reinen Rechenleistung der AMD CPUs.

----------

## moocha

AMD64. Ich habe auch ein Dual-Prozessor-System und glaube zu wissen, wovon ich rede  :Smile:  Ein Dual-System kommt teurer als ein AMD64, und ist nicht unbedingt besser fuer Spiele und/oder normalem Haushaltskram...

----------

## Jtb

Dual-Systeme lohnen sich erst wenn du wirklich viel machst oder den Rechner als Server betreibst..

Ich habe sowohl ein Dual (P3 866) als auch ein AMD64 (Notebook) und arbeite nur auf dem Notebook - der Dual wird nur angemacht, falls auf einer LAN-Party mal wieder ein Gameserver benötigt wird  :Very Happy: 

Außerdem brauchst du für Dual ja mittlerweile meistens spezielle (teurere) CPUs - spar das Geld und kauf dir z.B. lieber mehr RAM (~1GB sind ganz gut)..

----------

## Pengo73

Aber wie sieht es mit der Kompatibilität aus?  Ich habe gerade das amd64 Handbuch durchstöbert (was mir allerdings veraltet vorkommt, da hier noch von ferner Zukunftsmusik im Sommer 2004 geredet wird) und kann mir leider kein genaues Bild über Treiber- und Programmunterstützung machen. Gibts denn schon genügend Auswahl, oder muss quasi das meiste auf 32Bit gefahren werden?

----------

## emilov

Hi  :Smile: 

Ich versuche mich mit amd64 seit 3 Wochen und habe es sein lassen

mein Athlon64 läuft jetzt mit 32bit.

Folgendes ist mir aufgefallen:

in 64bit modus ist er schneller, da mehr register zur verfügung stehen (rund 20-30% schneller bei ganzzahl berechnungen (d.h. auch kompilieren), laut nbench)

für server optimal, die anwendungen, die keine oberfläche/multimedia brauchen lassen sich kompilieren und laufen zuverlässig

DV-Anwendungen laufen sehr schlecht:

kino schmiert häufig ab (beides stable/unstable probiert)

avidemux kann mit DV-dateien nicht rightig umgehen (unter debian 32bit aber schon) und stürzt gern auch mal ab

die anderen dinger, wie lives und lve kann man eh vergessen

(und damit hat es sich für mich mit 64bit eigentlich schon erledigt)

mplayer: win32codecs gehen nicht und damit auch kein quicktime und kein browser mplayerplug-in (auch kein mozplugger), ansonsten ok

xine: geht

gxine (also mit plugin für browser): geht nicht (nicht kompilierbar)

flash geht nicht (ausser man hat firefox 32bit laufen)

ansonsten lässt sich alles kompilieren aber, nicht immer läuft alles 100% stabil

openoffice muss als 32bit binary installiert werden, kompiliert noch nicht als 64bit app

kde/gnome gehen (wobei letzteres eh etwas wacklig ist, vorallem nautilus, deshalb bin ich wieder bei kde gelandet)

k3b will auch nicht (kompiliert und startet, hängt sich dann aber auf)

azureus läuft unter 64bit java nicht gaaanz korrekt (friert manchmal ein)

eclipse für amd64 läuft super

xmms, totem auch ok

so, das sind meine erfahrungen

----------

## Jlagreen

Hi,

also wäre es wohl doch sinnvoller zur zeit noch auf 32Bit zu fahren, schließlich ist der Athlon 64 da auch sehr gut, wie etwa Windows (speziell games) beweist, was frage will:

wenn ich mur nun demnächst nen Athlon 64 hole, sollte ich lieber vorerst mal 32Bit draufmachen und mir 64Bit gar nicht erst ansehen?

----------

## Empire

Nimm 32Bit, aber ein kleines Test-System um mit 64Bit rumzuspielen

ist sicher nicht schlecht, und wenn man schön Bugreports zu den 

Anwendungen einschickt beschleunigt das auch die Entwicklung von

Gentoo bzw. hilft dabei. Ich hab im Moment allerdings auch kein 

64Bit mehr, sollte mir das dringend wieder mal aufsetzen...

----------

## Pengo73

hmmm...

Verstehe ich das richtig...man kann also keinen "Mischbetrieb" fahren. Z.B Kde, xine, xmms...auf 64 Bit und gleichzeitig k3b und diverse Spiele auf 32 Bit?

----------

## ness01

Doch, eigentlich schon. Denke mal, das lohnt nicht?

Achja: Ich will demnächst auch 64Bit-System draufmachen -> Mal sehen wies läuft (ein BugReporter mehr  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Pengo73

Ich denke ich werde es mal mit amd versuchen..

Der Prozz. (3000+) ist immer noch billiger als ein Upgrade für mein P4 system --Da ich einen 850E Chip (Rambus) habe und daher nur den 3.06GHz benutzen könnte der ,obwohls ihn nicht mehr gibt, teurer ist als die aktuellen    :Crying or Very sad: 

Wie verhält sich der amd denn im 32 Bit Modus? Wie ein vergleichbarer Athlon? oder eher wie ein Duron?  :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

Der Athlon 64 ist im 32 Bit betrieb auch schneller als der 32bit-athlon.

Von daher brauchst du dir da keine sorgen zu machen.

----------

## Pengo73

Na denn....

Auf zum Händler und endlich wieder testen!!  :Very Happy: 

Danke allerseits

----------

## Jlagreen

so ungern ich es zugebe:

wenn wind$s 64 rauskommt, wird sicherlich auch die zahl er user mit 64er systemen steigen und von denen werden dann viele auf linux umsteigen   :Cool:  , so dass dann die unterstützung sicherlich noch besser wird   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Linuxpeter

Hardware:

 - AMD Athlon64 2800+

 - MSI K8T Neo

 - 512 MB RAM

 - GForce4 64 MB RAM

 - 2 x 40 GB Harddisk

 - Philips DVD-R Brenner

Software:

 - Gentoo 64bit stage3 (2004.2) mit gcc-3.4.2

 - Kernel gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7

 - USE-Flags enthalten zusätzlich "nptl multilib"

 - CFLAGS (von AMD empfohlen): -O3 -march=k8 -ffast-math -funroll-all-loops -funit-at-a-time -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops

 - KDE 3.3 (außer kdeadmin und kdeedu)

 - xine mit libdvdcss

 - AbiWord

Bisher keine Probleme.

----------

